# Mytana systems



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Looking at a new machine, friend has a new Mytana, 1 drum 80' 9/16, 1 drum 125' 9/16 and a sink drum 80' 3/8. All hollow cable. 

Anyone ever use a Mytana sewer machine?

9/16 cable for running line with roots....pros and cons please

Thanks in advance for your time

Jeff


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

smythers1968 said:


> Looking at a new machine, friend has a new Mytana, 1 drum 80' 9/16, 1 drum 125' 9/16 and a sink drum 80' 3/8. All hollow cable.
> 
> Anyone ever use a Mytana sewer machine?
> 
> ...


5/8" is the minimum standard for cutting roots. 9/16" is just too light at distance.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

That's my out look as well.

Guy selling it says shouldn't be a problem with 9/16. I know it gets heavy using 3/4 but that's what I like to use.

Any experience with mytana machines?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used practically every machine they make with the exception of the new M888 and M500. 

Which machine are you referring to?


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

The m755


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

So if you have ran them 

How do the rate? Would you purchase this one? $1800 is the price

What do you run now?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a niche machine that fits an "in between" level of rodding, not enough power and durability for everyday roddings. The lighter the cable, the quicker it wears. 

My Tana makes solid equipment, but I use Gorlitz because of personal preference.

I wouldn't buy it for $1800. It's only $1499.00 when its new.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

smythers1968 said:


> That's my out look as well.
> 
> Guy selling it says shouldn't be a problem with 9/16. *I know it gets heavy using 3/4 but that's what I like to use.*
> 
> Any experience with mytana machines?



You won't fit 3/4 cable in that machine.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> That's a niche machine that fits an "in between" level of rodding, not enough power and durability for everyday roddings. The lighter the cable, the quicker it wears.
> 
> My Tana makes solid equipment, but I use Gorlitz because of personal preference.
> 
> I wouldn't buy it for $1800. It's only $1499.00 when its new.


I check out mytana site and had seen the basic machine for 1499, but it comes with the 1 drum 80' 9/16, 1 drum 125' 9/16 and a sink drum 80' 3/8. All hollow cable and auto feed, plus cutters and a leed cable. Total approx $2600

But, I was thinking it was a weak machine for what I wanted.

I think I will pass, thinks for the help.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have and have used an m755 with 9/16 cable. Don't do it it was a waste of my money. the cable is to small for roots and the machine is to wide to get through narrow doors. 

I now use the m81 with 11/16th cable, that is a great machine


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.

So, from this I think I will keep on using my sewermaic 100. I think I will upgrade the auto feed and get another drum and keep on moving.

Thanks
Again


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The shop I worked for in '89 had a Sewermatic. We left it on the front porch and couldn't even get anyone to steal it.


----------

